# Don't let this sweet innocent face, fool you!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Look how cute Dewey is! He is 
ornery!!!

He has escaped twice from the living room (went in where the "big dogs"were

He gives Laurel a run for her money, he is a tail biter!

He has a personality that fits right in with my three

I don't know what I'd do if I had a mild mannered meek little fluff

He has won our hearts !!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

He sounds like a real feisty little guy. Don't you just love it.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww that's the face that will get away with it too!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:innocent::innocent:

Deborah -- he's not onery -- Dewey is just industrious and creative. :thumbsup: And oh soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - I don't trust that face at all. :angry: I think you'd better send him to me so that you won't have to worry about what he's up to. Sounds like a big trouble maker.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lacie's Mom said:


> :innocent::innocent:
> 
> Deborah -- he's not onery -- Dewey is just industrious and creative. :thumbsup: And oh soooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!:wub:


That's an excellent way of putting it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - I don't trust that face at all. :angry: I think you'd better send him to me so that you won't have to worry about what he's up to. Sounds like a big trouble maker.


Ha ha!!! That's ANOTHER way of putting it!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Dewey is just a PERFECT little PUPPY! More pictures please!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Look how cute Dewey is! He is
> ornery!!!
> 
> He has escaped twice from the living room (went in where the "big dogs"were
> ...


 
Oh my gosh, he is so darn cute!!!!!!!!! I'm so sorry miss Deborah, that sweet darling face, and that sweet darling boy, was "visiting" his brother and sister :wub: and surely, that darling face, was not biting any tails, one of your babies, probably had a little something on it, and he was just trying to help get it off for them :innocent: 

Deborah, my gosh, he truly is sooooooooooo cute. Adorable. Oh my gosh. Kisses to you sweet Dewey. Oh what a precious face. Oh my goodness, oh so sweet. So sweet and innocent, oh bless him. Give him kisses for me, and all your babies. May I please have my heart back Dewey :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Not little Dewey??? He is way toooooooo cute to cause any trouble for anyone!! Just look at that adorable little face???Is that cute, or what??? Love to see more pictures!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

BOOOOOOGER!!! OMG he is cute!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Dewey is such a precious boy!! :tender: I don't think I can stand how precious he is!!! :wub: It sounds like he fits right in with the fluffs!! He was meant to be with you guys!!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Debbie I think you must be fooling us. How could something this cute be bad?????


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

It wasn't me mom, honest, it was that OTHER white dog!!!! Yeah the other one!!!!

He can always come to Florida...........


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

ohhhh!!! :w00t:.....I've seen that "look" before!!!!! :w00t:

You can almost see the little devil's horns starting to sprout out of his head.....:rofl:


I bet he's really really cute when he's asleep.... :innocent:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sweet little Dewey? I don't think he would do all that..:no2: He's just a baby!:HistericalSmiley::wub:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Omg he is so cute! And sounds like a character too :wub:


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww he's so cute. With a face like that, you can get away with anything...and he probably knows it!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

He is so adorable that I would let him get away with just about anything he wanted as long as he was safe!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

It couldn't have been Dewey, he looks like an angel (with horns). He would never do anything so ornery!! :wub::wub::wub: Can he come over and give Jasmine a run for her money?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

It's the cute little faces like that that you have to watch out for! :innocent: :wub:


----------

